# ??2000 Altima Idle screw adjustment??



## wrennels (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 2000 altima and the roof sends off an annoying vibration noise when the car is at exactly 850rpm. I would like to raise the idle to 950rpm to eliminate this. Where is the idle screw located and is this easy to do? Thanks


----------

